# Mosin M38 for sale



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Selling my beloved M38 to finance another gun. Great shooter and awesome trigger, all original. $275. Call or text 801-703-4343


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> Selling my beloved M38 to finance another gun. Great shooter and awesome trigger, all original. $275. Call or text 801-703-4343


Let me be the first to tell you that you are making a mistake. Mosin's are the bestest guns ever.

Proof - http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Let me be the first to tell you that you are making a mistake. Mosin's are the bestest guns ever.
> 
> Proof - http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm


I know but I want to buy a better hunting rifle. This is my "russian flamethrower". You get a 6' flame out of it with milsurp ammo. I've had people come up to me at Lee Kay and ask...what the hell is that? I'm almost hoping it doesn't sell, these things are the funnest guns there are.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------

